# the tallest building diagrams



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

the tallest construction building:banana:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

what is the sense of the thread now?


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

ZZ-II said:


> what is the sense of the thread now?


Makes me wonder as well :?.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

:lol:

btw...the diagram of the CS looks a bit weird


----------

